# Planning New Layout



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys,
I am looking for track plan ideas. My new layout will be U shaped, or what I see called a folded dogbone in some books. It willl go around three walls of a room, I am thinking about 15 feet down one wall, 11 feet against the back wall and 12 to 15 feet along the third wall. From what I read it should probably be about 30" deep and no more than 36". The ends of the two long legs will be wide enough to accomodate the turns.
I want some elevation changes, and at least a double main, maybe tripple if I can fit it in a 30" - 36" depth. I will run freight trains with a few sidings and small yard, and pasenger trains with two or three stations.
So my question is can you post some of your track plans? They don't have to fit my dimensions, I am just looking for ideas that I can learn from. 
This is an S forum, but for general information I am running mostly PostWar Flyer steam engines, an Alco PA-PB, and a modern Lionel version of the EP-5 electric.

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Aflyer -- You may not believe this, but I have been planning a layout like that for nearly 6 months now and I'm still without a permanent track plan. The only differences are my table widths will be about 4-6' with access areas built in. But the U-shape is the same as are the lengths. Whatever plan you find, I hope you won't mind sharing it if I too find it interesting. Shortly, I'll post a photo of what I have worked up so far. Perhaps it will inspire you to add to it or offer suggestions.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

While not spectacular or particularly detailed this is my set-up.









A few of the tables are rather narrow, shelves really, to accommodate
the limitations of the room. It's also not detailed (obviously, right?) with 
sidings or turnouts and the like, but there will be a few where space allows.

I borrowed from Tim's initial layout plan.









Although his is much, much larger.

I'd start with Anyrail, draw your room with doors and other obstructions. Then lets have some fun with it.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer,
I am glad you are considering a similar layout, I have actually been thinking about this for over a year. Somedays I think about building the bechwork and just laying out some track, and other days I spend any spare time I can find checking out books, magazines and internet sites trying to learn how to do it the "right" way. 
Looking forward to seeing what you have come up with.
Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The New Guy,
Hi, looks like you have a good start there. I also have a copy of Timboys track plan, and spent alot of time on-line watching his progress. He did an amazing layout in nothing short of record time. In addtion to a good plan, I wish I had his skills and dedication.
Thanks for the response, I will try looking for Anyrail, I think I tried that once and have no cad skills whatsoever. But give me a screwgun, some lumber, and I can build some tables. 
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The new Guy,
I keep looking at your plan and liking it more each time, the basic shape fits my space well. I think it would work well for me with a double track main, with some sidings and elevation added.
I have downloaded the trial version of Anyrail, and quickly burned through the the 50 track section limit. I am trying to see what more I can do with it, but will probably spring for the $60.00 purchase to get the whole package. Can you share any more details about your layout, it's size and actual room size?
Thanks again for your help.
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Aflyer -- Before you send $60 for Anyrail, why not break up your "imagined" track plan into blocks or sections and try to arrange each section individually with the trial Anyrail to see if it works. By breaking it into sections, you won't blow through the 50 pc limit so quickly. Just a suggestion.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Aflyer said:


> The new Guy,
> I keep looking at your plan and liking it more each time, the basic shape fits my space well. I think it would work well for me with a double track main, with some sidings and elevation added.
> I have downloaded the trial version of Anyrail, and quickly burned through the the 50 track section limit. I am trying to see what more I can do with it, but will probably spring for the $60.00 purchase to get the whole package. Can you share any more details about your layout, it's size and actual room size?
> Thanks again for your help.
> Aflyer


The room itself is 13 x 10. 

The 50 piece limit bit me as well, so I switched to 36" flex track for the straight sections, and stretched them to fit. That's why they are showing red, they're under a great deal of stress. 

As for the layout, I'm loosely modeling my geographic area borrowing from the late 30's through the early 50's. Gypsum mines, furniture, and a few niche markets, as well as the morning train to Chicago. 

Still fiddling with the details on some of that.

HTH


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer,
Great idea, I will try creating a couple of sections and see how I can fit them together.

HTH,
Another great idea, I will also try replacing the reguular straights with the 36" ones. That should help me get a little farther.
The area of the room I am going to use is about 16-17 feet in length, by 12 feet wide, modeling early 50's, mostly steam, but a couple diesel locomotives in inventory.

Thank you both,
Aflyer


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

I made a quick whistle-stop here and noticed my track plan!   Here is a link to my Flyer layout blog where I freely share all my Tips, Tricks & Techniques used to make my layout:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Timboy, nice to hear from you. Yes I am still planning my new layout, haven't driven a spike or mixed up a bucket of oatmeal yet. I do have an approximate size figured out, and still working on the track plan and details as stated in this thread. As you can see I admired your plan and the work you did your own layout.
I hope to get started soon, I am playing with the Anyrail software now just trying to figure out what I can fit in my space.
Aflyer


----------

